# ????



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Didn't know what to call this? I am looking for help on what to look for in the buck I breed her to this year? What can help in future kids and pros and cons of her I can try for better pics tomorrow kind of hard to do alone lol oh and don't mind her bald spot bug bite she itches at and pulls hair off of , but its growing back


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

This was also after I milked I can get a 12 hour fill picture in the morning she has had a loose udder since the show in may any way to fix that? And get her production up again was getting almost 3 cups of milk a milking now getting around 1 1/2 to 2 cups a milking :/ I want to try to keep her in milk for the state fair if possible


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

NigerianGirl said:


> This was also after I milked I can get a 12 hour fill picture in the morning she has had a loose udder since the show in may any way to fix that? And get her production up again was getting almost 3 cups of milk a milking now getting around 1 1/2 to 2 cups a milking :/ I want to try to keep her in milk for the state fair if possible


It appears as if she has a sloped rump. I can't give you a good udder judgement from these pics, but I like her coloring! Cool!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Any help would be great still learning this conformation dos and donts


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

mjs500doo said:


> It appears as if she has a sloped rump. I can't give you a good udder judgement from these pics, but I like her coloring! Cool!


Thanks! Is there anyway I can set her up in the ring to fix that?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd like to see a higher, wider rear attachment. Teat placement looks good. Fore attachment is a little weak. Decent capacity. How fresh and is she a FF? Yearling? 2 yr old? 

Nothing you can really do about a sloped rump. Just breed up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You want a buck with a strong topline - hers is weak in the chine. 

she is a bit steep in the rump and needs more rear angulation. 

I cant feel her to feel for spring of rib or dairy skin so those are things you will want regardless in a buck but not sure if she needs improvement in those areas or not. 

Biggest is the topline and rear - her front end looks decent


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

She is a ff and a yearling she freshened march 29th and thanks so much for yalls help ill keep my eye out for a buck like that !


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm stil learning myself how to set up and show. And what is good or not. I must say her teat size looks great all my Nigerians have pinky sized ones so small. The one thing I see that needs improvement is her rump. It's really slopes . Pretty doe btw.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A buck with a strong, level topline would help with her steep rump... her teat size and medial look good, a buck with the udders behind him to improve width with the top attachment would benefit her doe kids.
As far as upping her production at this point, you may be able to do so by milking her 3-4 times a day and adding in some extra alfalfa pellets or beet pulp shreds. She has the capacity but FF tend to need "taught" by supply and demand... the more often it's taken, the more she'll make.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

TiffofMo said:


> I'm stil learning myself how to set up and show. And what is good or not. I must say her teat size looks great all my Nigerians have pinky sized ones so small. The one thing I see that needs improvement is her rump. It's really slopes . Pretty doe btw.


I just love how large her teats are and they are so smooth the milk just seems to flow out and its such a joy to milk her because her teats are so soft! and thanks!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

So I may have this completely wrong, but if I understand right my doeling I got this year has a better top line than my doe, right?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

NigerianGirl said:


> So I may have this completely wrong, but if I understand right my doeling I got this year has a better top line than my doe, right?


Yup sure does. Nice straight line, tight and well put together. Rump is still a little off but I like her top much better.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok! So at least I somewhat know what I'm looking for lol trying to learn the goods and bass !


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

* bads! Lol sorry


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

The others gave very good tips on your first doe, but I have to add that her front legs don't look very straight. It is almost like they are bent backwards a little (could just be the picture :shrug. Look for a buck with nice, straight legs and maybe a bit more length :thumbup:


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

That's a great point it may just be the picture adding to it, but I've thought her legs were a little off


----------

